# BMC Streetfire SSX



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I am thinking about building this frame up. Seems like a great deal to get the BMC quality and ride for just $750. Anyone have any feedback or reviews on this frame? I am 5'7" and thinking the small


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I own a BMC SL01 and love it, I looked at the specs on a Streetfire SSX and if you are 5' 7" I would think that a "S" frame would be a little small on you (46.4 cm c-t dim and a 51 cm top tube). What you need to do is try one out with wheels on it if possible. It does have a sloping top tube which the SL01 does not and could accomodate smaller riders. I would think thought that a "S" (small) frame would accomodate a rider between 5'-0" and maybe 5'-4". You may need to look at a "M" depending on your body type.

Also have seen the 2007 frame on sale at Trisport.com for $675.


----------



## shuai2000 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet ride I test road the BMC streetfire tonight at the shop and loved it it is a really good fit for me I also liked the scott cr1 team it wasnt quite as responsive as the BMC. I am 5'8 and yes the M would fit better for you since your about my height. I was hoping to try the SL01 because it is a little lighter but didnt have that chance. 1.9 to 1.3 kg difference to me may be worth it.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I love my Streetfire! I have posted several pictures in another thread in the BMC area. It isn't the lightest bike stock, but that is not a problem for you it sounds like. The construction is very good. I can't really tell you the size, but I am 5'11" and fit the Large to a T. Its stable but not stiff, is a good old fashioned race bike, is unique to ride, and has a good push from a dead stop.

The only thing I would look at is the fork it comes with. HEAVY.

Don't shy away. You'll love it!


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

What do you suggest about the fork?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> What do you suggest about the fork?



Get one- otherwise you end up with a unicycle


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

California L33 said:


> Get one- otherwise you end up with a unicycle


+1.......


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i'm 5-7 and i always prefer a smaller frame. smaller is stiffer, lighter and you can control a smaller frame better. having said that, my smallest frame has a 52cm top tube. it fits perfectly. i also have a 54cm top tube on my lemond and it doesn't feel quite as right. 

ymmv


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

yea Im really liking the fit on this bike, the cervelo fit was nice but I really feel like this bike is part of me when I ride it just feels right

Here is the build anyways, I have been off a bike for months so until i get my flexibility back the stem spacers will stay


----------

